# Is anyone taking Vistaril?



## m18r18 (May 1, 2007)

I just started this med today and wondered if anyone had any experiences to share... good? bad?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

never heard of it


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

For nausea, im already taking the strongest med, Zofran. I dont know what your taking this med for.


----------



## m18r18 (May 1, 2007)

It's for anxiety.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydroxyzine


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

sounds like it's on par with buspar...(and that's not a good thing)


----------



## beerpong (Apr 6, 2007)

i took it awhile bak, it kinda made me more depressed or just tired, culdnt really tell, all i kno is i jus asked for klonopin instead becuz it worked a helll the better putting my mind into positivity and all.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sounds like something a benzo phobe doctor would prescribe


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

My doc suggested Vistaril instead of Thorazine whenever I requested a trial prescription for Thorazine on my appointment before last. I think he was trying to give me anything except Thorazine, so he started spitting out random meds. After the Thorazine lost its positive effects, I decided to ask him about adding the Vistaril to my anxiety treatment, but then he claimed that a single benzo should be enough for my anxiety and that I should be on as few meds as possible :roll. _Why the **** did you rx me some Thorazine at my request in the first place, you idiot?_ I think my psych has multiple personalities. On some appointments, he's ready and willing to prescribe just about anything (ie, Thorazine), but on others, it's like the simplest thing (ie, Vistaril - a freakin _antihistamine_) is out of the question. :stu


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Is anyone taking Vistaril?*



LDG 124 said:


> sounds like it's on par with buspar...(and that's not a good thing)


This one clearly tops Buspar. It's an antihistamine, so at least it will treat allergies unlike Buspar that treats nothing in my experience.


----------



## EmpathyX3 (Jun 5, 2007)

vistaril is what i was taking in rehab after they made me come off of my 4mg of xanax daily. of course they weened me off the xanax with phenobarbitol but then put me on vistaril. It did absolutly nothing. Nothing really does much anymore anyway. Once your on 4mg of xanax daily its hard to feel good again because you're used to how you felt on the benzo.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Is anyone taking Vistaril?*



 UltraShy said:


> LDG 124 said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like it's on par with buspar...(and that's not a good thing)
> ...


Vistaril is one of the things they prescribe when they don't want to prescribe a benzo. My "caregiver" wanted to prescribe Vistaril after telling me Valium didn't treat anxiety. Vistaril will? Right. I'm no longer in her care.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I thought it was a good hypnotic [sleep med].


----------



## abomino13 (Apr 21, 2012)

I went thru a benzo detox last month. Vistaril was given to me for anxiety because it is not a benzo and not addictive.


----------



## DeafBoy36 (Dec 12, 2009)

Vistaril? Ha! This does nothing for my anxiety, although it's great for colds and a sleep aid, that's about it. It's really a lot like Buspar. I wanted to return the prescription, but my doctor said to keep it for sleep aid and controlling colds.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

It's for generalised anxiety, tension, insomnia. Doesn't help me with social anxiety and it's not a surprise due to its pharmacological profile.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

A pdoc prescribed that for me years ago when I first started seeking medication for my panic attacks. The minute she told me what it was (antihistamine) I switched doctors. If I wanted some Benadryl I could have went to Walgreens for that. No surprise that it did nothing for my anxiety either. Just like Benadryl, all it did was put me to sleep.


----------

